# AEP Last Weekend



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Got down to AEP last Thursday and had a day of just relaxing... Man was that nice and HOT and HUMID, but I loved every moment. Friday we found one of the clearest lake's Ive been in. The best way I can explain it is if you have ever been in a glass bottom boat and could see all the way to the bottom, thats it. I was looking through my legs in my float tube and could see the bottem in 20feet of water. Amazing and the fishing was great. Sat. is when the real fishing started. I fished 3lakes and caught alot of 8to15inch fish and 2 of them were big momma's, a 21 1/2incher and a 22incher. Both with very fat bellys. Sunday we fished one lake and did really well but no biggins. The weather was GREAT and the nights were cool and great for sleeping. It was a great four days with friends! Can't wait to get back! 

21 1/2incher


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Most fish were caught on senko's and a few on jig n pig and lizards. I will try to get the pic of the 22incher when I get it.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice day man. we should have stopped in there and BS'ed with you guys.

We had pretty much the same day lots around the 12" mark then a 16,17,18.5 and a 20.5. 

Glad you guys got on some big ones. very nice fish.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Great friggin fish, dude. Very nice indeed.
I used to spend ALOT of time down ther eyears back. I had two buddies who were fanatical about the AEP ponds (although back then it was Ohio Power). My tube still hangs in my garage...all lonely and jealous of the kayaks.  
My buddy even uses that same 100 sized Calcutta reel (or it looks like what you have) Here a pic from back in the day with the reel in the pic...and a jig-n-pig which is what we threw 98% of the time:


----------



## choman2673 (Mar 21, 2007)

My buds & I were also down at AEP this past weekend. Although we were strictly goin' to stock the freezer with some bluegill. Boy did we get into em'! Great weekend of fishing. Tried a few new ponds that were crystal clear down to 20' or so. Also had the fun of wrestlin' a BIG bass for a few minutes as it ran off with a 4" bluegill I was reelin' in until he spit the fish out. Truly a GREAT weekend!


----------

